# BEWARE of 2 gorgeous dogs! (alot of pictures!)



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I am not good in deciding which pictures to choose to put on so i just put them on all :biggrin5:
They are both 8 months old now and are my pride and joy :smile:
Hope u enjoy! And thank u for looking :001_smile:














































Abandoned and ready to be picked up 









Cobi loves the hay! 


















Thats my favourite picture, like in an old western movie lol


















Cobi also lately loves water, i cant wait to go to the beach with him or even down the lake! 



























"Oh Oh, its a trap! Cobi is watching me!"









"U will never catch meeee"































































Cobi tired after so much running  ... he is lazy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww great pictures, havent they grown, i can see why you are so proud of them, they are stunning,...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Great pictures Natik - thanks for sharing
regards
Dt


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Superb!!!
gotta love them dogs!!!


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

What gorgeous pics.......


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow great pics. your dogs are adorable.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, you've taken some gorgeous pictures....Cobi is very photogenic, isn't he! What a lovely pair you've got


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Stunning dogs....beautiful pics.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What fantastic pictures. your dogs are sooo stunning, but I bet you get told that all the time.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

What fantastic pictures, they are both stunning and gorgeous dogs, just beautiful


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Wow, you've taken some gorgeous pictures....Cobi is very photogenic, isn't he! What a lovely pair you've got


I agree... wish i could get piccys like that lol!!
They'd be great blown up on canvas wraps...when i get some good ones of Cody that's what i'll be doing...
Love the names by the way!!
Not suprised your proud of them - i would be to! xxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Beatuful pictures, your dogs are gorgeous 

Can you come and take some pics of mine?!  hehe

x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautifull pics Natik...those dogs of yours are fantastic...*


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

couple of posers you've got there  lovely dogs


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW!!! They're both absolutely beautiful. Guess you don't need me to tell you that! But they are. Just. Beautiful. Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are both lovely and they are fab pics.. 
Oh but that is straw.. hehe that where you get your cereal from.. He prob likes the seeds of it..


----------



## firstforpets (Sep 8, 2008)

Great pics, superb!!! Make sure you get some printed off and put around the house, they aren't the type of pics that should be left on your comp/camera


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures - no wonder you couldn't narrow down your choice to post.
They are beautiful dogs, can't believe they are 8 months already - doesn't time fly when you're having fun


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

wow they are amazing, Gorgeous dogs


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yip ..great pictures....


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL @ that last one!  

They're such posers! lol gorgeous doggies


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Just absolutely stunning, did you ever think to enter any contests with your pictures, very nicely done, fur hugs beautiful dogs!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank u all! I just cant wait until maya has finished her season properly (i rather wait a bit longer just incase) and then oh promised we will drive to the beach with them and also we found a lake not too far from here which i would love to take them there too! (im sure i will make plenty pictures then too  ) the only downside at the lake is they have to be kept on lead but we have long leads so it still should be fun! :thumbup1:
Cobi used to dislike water at the beginning and now he is in the water all the time lol Maya is the one now who doesnt like to get her paws wet haha


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Gorgeous


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow they have grown soooo much, Maya is a real babe! and Cobi is really photogenic, what a sweetheart.

Fantastic! thanks for sharing!

Ang x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, what stunners!!!!!!!


----------



## funkydogstuff (Jan 26, 2009)

hey people, hope you all are well. 
I have just added a gallery page on my website, so if anyof you would like to show your dogs off.(which I hope you do) send me somem pics and a little note to:

[email protected]

cya 
x


----------

